# Well I guess it's here now.



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Can't do the quotes thing.

Corporations and Government Engineering a World Where Everyone Will be Microchipped

September 1, 2017

image: http://www.wakingtimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Microchip.jpg

[http://www]

Phillip Schneider,*Staff Writer
Waking Times

"Sometimes people don't want to hear the truth because they don't want their illusions destroyed." -*Frederich Nietzsche

Technology is moving incredibly fast. Although certain advances are doing the world a lot of good, over time, new tools inevitably grant new opportunities for the powerful to garner more control and influence over the people. One of the most insidious means of mass control has not yet been fully implemented, but is being pushed at an ever-increasing rate: human microchipping.

Microchips Are Already Here

Many people like to pass off the issue of microchipping as a "conspiracy theory," or something of the like. However, microchipping of humans is already underway as people discover that*slavery can be incredibly convenient. Take for example Tim Shank, who*allowed a microchip to be surgically implanted between his thumb and forefinger. As a software engineer, he believes that having technology imbedded into his body will be more convenient for him. A piercing and tattoo shop called Skin Art Gallery also performs the procedure, and companies online are beginning to sell kits for microchipping.

Read more at http://www.wakingtimes.com/2017/09/...ostShare&utm_campaign=TMU#fjGbGemEXe17dYdP.99

http://www.wakingtimes.com/2017/09/...acebook&utm_medium=PostShare&utm_campaign=TMU


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

There are many of us in the software industry resisting the idea of chips embedded in people. We know what it means.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nope. That is all.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Until they force people to line up and get chipped it is all lies and propaganda. 

The government pushed and pushed people to get credit cards and debit cards with chips in them. Just a couple years ago my bank even told me that by 2017 it would be mandatory for all new cards (and replacement cards) to have the chip in them. I got my new card a couple months ago and K just got his when his current one expired last month- NO CHIP.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Personally, if they force me to get chipped I will cut it out. I will not be the government's pet dog running around with a chip in me.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll never comply or allow my kids, while I have any say over them to allow this to happen.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

No it is not going to happen to either of us.

Put it this way with an ex nurse and an ex military field trained person in the house how long do you think it would stay there, mere milliseconds I tell you  .


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to be minus a head if they catch me because there's no way I'm bowing down and accepting the mark on my hand or forehead.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't know what good it would do them to put a chip in my *dead* body...:dunno:

After climbing over many other dead bodies to get to mine...:scratch:wave:

Just don't make sense to me.

Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't see the gov't trying to chip us, as in those of us who they know would forcefully resist. They will go into colleges and offer a free ipod for anyone in exchange for a chip in their hand. They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. Then they will go to the EBT station and so "No chip, no freebies". They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. Then they will go find the retirees who did not plan and save and say "no chip, no social security". They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. And then after time the corporate world will join in and you will need that chip to buy products or services, to receive internet or tv, etc. And people will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't see the gov't trying to chip us, as in those of us who they know would forcefully resist. They will go into colleges and offer a free ipod for anyone in exchange for a chip in their hand. They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. Then they will go to the EBT station and so "No chip, no freebies". They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. Then they will go find the retirees who did not plan and save and say "no chip, no social security". They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. And then after time the corporate world will join in and you will need that chip to buy products or services, to receive internet or tv, etc. And people will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped.


Yes, I believe thats the way it will happen...
Thats just another reason I prep.

I hope to God, I'm prepped enough to be independent , so I can still tell em to shove it, hope it will just be an inconveinience to me and mine.

A Country Boy Will Survive, :wave Dove season opened yesterday  I got plenty # 8))

Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have thought about this very topic a lot over the years. I used to listen to teaching about this on my way to work in the morning.



> The Mark of the Beast
> 16 And the second beast *required all people* small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, *to receive a mark on their right hand or on their forehead*, 17 so that no one could buy or sell unless he had the mark - the name of the beast or the number of its name. 18 Here is a call for wisdom: Let the one who has insight calculate the number of the beast, for it is the number of a man, and that number is six hundred sixty-six.&#8230;
> Berean Study Bible


What are the options?

1. You get the chip, and you pledge allegiance to the anti-Christ. You can buy and sell because you have it.
2. Run and hide? Live off the land? Be hunted until they find you?
3. Resist and be killed on the spot? 
4. Or resist and know that you will be forced into never using money again?
5. One person in a family receives the chip and becomes the financial agent in the family? But isn't that true for some already?
6. Get the chip and remove it ASAP? And then what?

My thoughts and questions include:

Will people be able to be tracked with the chip? Could law enforcement be able to determine where someone is because they have a chip? And will people be killed outright if they do not get the chip? Or will they die as a result of not being able to use money, resulting in starvation and loss of their homes because they cannot pay the taxes? And who will execute the imbedding of chips? Will it become a law?

Something kind of off thinking on my part: If a person is an amputee, does not have their right hand, the chip will be in their forehead.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I don't think anyone has to worry about being forced to have a chip in them in our lifetimes. More likely the need for cash will stop before the chips will be needed.
The world will change quite a bit in the future. One thing is for sure. There will not be a need for a large population. People will just not be needed.
The first thing that will be forced on the people is the removal of people having free choice of having a child.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

power said:


> I don't think anyone has to worry about being forced to have a chip in them in our lifetimes. More likely the need for cash will stop before the chips will be needed.
> The world will change quite a bit in the future. One thing is for sure. There will not be a need for a large population. People will just not be needed.
> *The first thing that will be forced on the people is the removal of people having free choice of having a child.*


How do you think they will do that? Implanted birth control? Both men and women?

I think the more civilized world would be easier to do this with than third world countries. I think that wars are created and fed to take out populations of people.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Wars are money makers. When the time comes that money is no longer used the wars will stop. There will not be a reason for war.

There will not be any need for third world countries. There will be countries that will be mostly empty of people. There will not be any need for them. There will probably be some sort of birth control implanted at a young age. People will have to get a permit to have a child.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Is a bar code the mark or is a chip the mark or is the mark a printed number?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

power said:


> Wars are money makers. When the time comes that money is no longer used the wars will stop. There will not be a reason for war.
> 
> There will not be any need for third world countries. There will be countries that will be mostly empty of people. There will not be any need for them. There will probably be some sort of birth control implanted at a young age. People will have to get a permit to have a child.


Money will never not be used.
Coin & paper maybe, but it will be replaced.
In truth wars always cost money.
For what we spent on this war, we all could have free health care & build a wall.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So for some time now ive thought that a google account would end up being the mark. Ive even went so far to say the Google crome symbol is actually 3 6s around an all seeing eye. But just the other day i rememberd that john wouldnt have known 666 as a number because Arabic numerals hadnt been invented yet. But then again....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> They will start by breaking down the family and making birth control readily available. Next they will promote homosexuality on a wide scale. I don't know what their next plan is.


Plus readily available, no questions asked, abortions for all under the guise of women's health care.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Is it better to offer some form of birth control or have more people than we can feed?
We keep sending food and money to several countries where they cannot grow the food for the people they have.
If the choice comes down to birth control or people starving to death which will it be?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm all for birth control. As long as murdering unborn children and confusing born children with make believe genders and preferences are not part of it. I am also for the freedom to choose how many offspring one wants to have, is willing to instruct and can afford to feed/clothe.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

The government, really the people paying taxes, should not have to support the children other people decide they want to have.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

power said:


> The government, really the people paying taxes, should not have to support the children other people decide they want to have.


So to avoid paying for others children we should have to pay for their sexual fun? Personal responsibility. They have sex, they conceive a child they deal with the consequences. No welfare for adults. For those who have children in foster or state care they (both parents) should have their checks garnished for child support.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

And I'm madder than heck tonight. The twins are taking the "mandatory" health class instead of PE this semester (7th grade) and there's a crazy person from "All Stars" that comes on Wednesdays and today made them take a sex quiz. They are indecent perverts. 
Grandson said one question asked if he's had sex. And then it said that if he was forced to have sex, then it doesn't count. He wanted to know what that meant. And the different types of sex....
So this is what our taxpayer money is going to. Last years "Heroes Club" was bad enough. You are a hero if you support transgender people. You meet during lunch and/or after school and make banners and flyers.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't see the gov't trying to chip us, as in those of us who they know would forcefully resist. They will go into colleges and offer a free ipod for anyone in exchange for a chip in their hand. They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. Then they will go to the EBT station and so "No chip, no freebies". They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. Then they will go find the retirees who did not plan and save and say "no chip, no social security". They will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped. And then after time the corporate world will join in and you will need that chip to buy products or services, to receive internet or tv, etc. And people will line up whining because it's taking so long to get chipped.


This is 100% accurate.

Even the youngin's (even into their 20's now) have no idea what this country was like on Sept 11th, 2001 - 
you couldn't buy a flag ANYWHERE!!

Now they walk on it.......


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

power said:


> I don't think anyone has to worry about being forced to have a chip in them in our lifetimes. More likely the need for cash will stop before the chips will be needed.


When they started putting magnetic stripes and bar codes on the back of driver's licenses, i knew that one day everything will be on ONE card. DL, SS, even bank account will be on one card. I figured that would be the start. That was 20 years ago...

Now... you can do anything with your phone.

It can be a concert ticket, a camera, a checkbook, a coupon book, an insurance card, etc. etc. etc. you can even pay for your Subway sandwich with the Subway "app".

All they need to do is make a device that accesses data.

It doesn't have to be a "phone"..... 
Though this new generation is certainly getting "trained" to do everything electronically.

Access points, powerful as a smart phone - but similar to the card readers next to cash registers - will be able to access YOUR data, "just place your hand near here"......


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

biobacon said:


> So for some time now ive thought that a google account would end up being the mark. Ive even went so far to say the Google crome symbol is actually 3 6s around an all seeing eye. But just the other day i rememberd that john wouldnt have known 666 as a number because Arabic numerals hadnt been invented yet. But then again....


Both Greek and Hebrew use letters to represent numbers, if I remember correctly. So, what would 666 look like in Greek?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> And I'm madder than heck tonight. The twins are taking the "mandatory" health class instead of PE this semester (7th grade) and there's a crazy person from "All Stars" that comes on Wednesdays and today made them take a sex quiz. They are indecent perverts.
> Grandson said one question asked if he's had sex. And then it said that if he was forced to have sex, then it doesn't count. He wanted to know what that meant. And the different types of sex....
> So this is what our taxpayer money is going to. Last years "Heroes Club" was bad enough. You are a hero if you support transgender people. You meet during lunch and/or after school and make banners and flyers.


You need to get your children out of that school, or risk losing them.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

AmishHeart said:


> And I'm madder than heck tonight. The twins are taking the "mandatory" health class instead of PE this semester (7th grade) and there's a crazy person from "All Stars" that comes on Wednesdays and today made them take a sex quiz. They are indecent perverts.
> Grandson said one question asked if he's had sex. And then it said that if he was forced to have sex, then it doesn't count. He wanted to know what that meant. And the different types of sex....
> So this is what our taxpayer money is going to. Last years "Heroes Club" was bad enough. You are a hero if you support transgender people. You meet during lunch and/or after school and make banners and flyers.


I would be straight up that school boards a$$!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We should. I've homeschooled our own, but wasn't working full time and caring for my husband. Maybe retirement will come sooner than later now and we'll move. I could probably get them in the Amish school near our farm for 8th grade. That's all they go up to. I am sick to death of Liberal idiot teachers.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

When this type of agendas were pushed in the schools my boys went to I went to the school principal and said my children won't be attending that class as I do not agree with the principles involved. After being told it was part of the school curriculum and it was part of what they were marking them for, I told them my boys won't be attending and they could deal with it whichever way they wanted. Discussion over  . They put them in other classes instead and passed them mark wise.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

AmishHeart said:


> And I'm madder than heck tonight. The twins are taking the "mandatory" health class instead of PE this semester (7th grade) and there's a crazy person from "All Stars" that comes on Wednesdays and today made them take a sex quiz. They are indecent perverts.
> Grandson said one question asked if he's had sex. And then it said that if he was forced to have sex, then it doesn't count. He wanted to know what that meant. And the different types of sex....
> So this is what our taxpayer money is going to. Last years "Heroes Club" was bad enough. You are a hero if you support transgender people. You meet during lunch and/or after school and make banners and flyers.


So your 7th grader doesn't know what sex is? If he didn't know by seventh grade you've done well keeping him in a box. Either that or he's confused beyond believe from hearing versions of what other kids his age know.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> Both Greek and Hebrew use letters to represent numbers, if I remember correctly. So, what would 666 look like in Greek?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> So your 7th grader doesn't know what sex is? If he didn't know by seventh grade you've done well keeping him in a box. Either that or he's confused beyond believe from hearing versions of what other kids his age know.


There is a HUGE difference between knowing what sex is and understanding what sex is about and the purpose that it serves. Neither should be taught in schools. Especially when the school system decides to use it as a tool to normalize perversion and mental illness. Schools exist to educate not indoctrinate.

You may feel free to expose your children to the mindless over-sexed American culture all you want, that does not mean my children have to be exposed to it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr face fixer...of course the twins know what sex is. The discussions and surveys at school are not appropriate.

And Sentry, Yikes! I've never seen that before.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Amish and Sentry18 you are both right we as parents have the right to say what we want our children to be taught and not taught in schools and stand up to the schools if we deem that the subject is inappropriate. These types of classes should not ever be taught in schools and should be taught in the home in the correct context and at the right time for each child.

The school principal even told me he would take it to the education department to which I said go right ahead I will fight it through there too. They were teaching the children's bill of rights and teaching the children that they didn't have to listen to their parents and parents didn't have the right to discipline their children. After said attitude was displayed by eldest to me at home after the first lesson I in no uncertain terms laid down what I called the "parents bill of rights" after he told me he could do whatever he wanted when he wanted and there was nothing I could do about it.

Here is how the parents bill of rights turned out on that, I said to child I would like you to do x, child no you can't tell me what to do, parent well then I will just advertise said bike, Nintendo, games and all belongings for sale as I own them and paid for them not you. Phone call about someone wanting to buy son's bike to which I informed child that said person was coming over in half an hour. Child reply you are shipping me (read in between lines here and insert appropriate early teen word), no I am certainly not they are coming to buy your bike. Purchaser arrives son takes me aside and says I didn't think you would ever do it and sell all "my" belongings to which I replied you know when I say something I mean it from past experiences. 

Took child aside briefly as buyer was there and informed child that all the nice things which I pointed out were luxuries and not necessities, he had were because I loved him and that I would in no way tolerate him staying out until 10pm at night and not telling me where he was. I told him that because I loved him that is why I disciplined him and that I didn't want to see him get hurt by me not knowing where he was. I said now this is your choice are you going to do what you are told, yes mum. Okay I am taking buyers and all other interested buyers phone numbers on all of the items owned by me and if I get a repeat of this attitude from you I will sell them and not replace them.

Strangely the attitude stopped immediately. This is what I am talking about in teaching things in the right context in schools and the school was clearly not teaching this principle correctly. The parents such as myself are then left to clean up the mess they have caused. Bearing in mind this was after just one class at school.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Grandson recently saved his money and ordered a "monkey fist" toy. Kind of like a paracord thing with resin balls on the end and a few other deally bobs on it. It's swung in kind of a pattern to play with it. I told him to play with it outside, because he already whacked the floor tile indoors with it. I told him twice not to take it to school, or it can be looked at like a weapon. So...he played with it inside in the morning, almost late for the bus, and I looked in his pack, and sure enough, he was taking it to school. I grounded him. No tv, no electronics of any kind. Two weeks. Extra chores. The kicker was that he asked what I did with it, and was I going to give it back. I told him he would never get it back for defying me. He asked me if I was going to pay him the $10 it costs. Ha.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> There is a HUGE difference between knowing what sex is and understanding what sex is about and the purpose that it serves. Neither should be taught in schools. Especially when the school system decides to use it as a tool to normalize perversion and mental illness. Schools exist to educate not indoctrinate.
> 
> You may feel free to expose your children to the mindless over-sexed American culture all you want, that does not mean my children have to be exposed to it.


Well I disagree if I'm having to foot the bill for teen pregnancy. The most religious states- mainly teaching abstinence only- have alway had the highest pregnancy rates. It stems from the flawed logic that if you let the kids know WHAT it's about, they'll want to do it. We teach the exact opposite method with drug deterrence. It makes zero sense. It's more about regulating morality. I don't disagree that it's something that should be taught in home or individualized to each child. Unfortunately, we live in a world where northern Florida has to put billboards up stating that a parent having sex with a child Is NOT ok. My kids had the sex talk driving to Disney World because these billboards are every 15 miles along the freeway. For some kids, it might be the first sign that they are being abused. As a culture we need to find common ground. If some 13 year olds are giving out blowies under a trampoline, knowing about it isn't going to turn my kids into sex crazed mongrels. They are going to be better educated as to the health risks as well as risks to self esteem for engaging in such behavior. As a health provider, I see it everyday. It's a parents primarly instinct to shelter and want to protect "innocents", but kids need moral compasses and help with making sound judgement in difficult situations. Your not around as much as you think you are.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Perhaps if there were consequences for actions we wouldn't have such problems. When I was in high school a teen pregnancy was looked down on. Made fun of. Now it's cool. We have 6th graders giving birth, one I know of having her second. If kids were being educated and not being taught that's it's cool and fun to have sex it wouldn't be so prevalent. If parents, now grandparents would make the kid step up and act like a parent instead of still running around maybe our high school wouldn't need a day-care. 

My stepmother did lots of horrible things but I think the best thing she did was to show me a video of a teen giving birth with no pain killers. Not the cute "made for tv" clean baby being handed to a mother side. The nasty, bloody, goey side with a watermelon pushing out of a softball size opening girl crying in pain. Another of a girl hemorrhaging during a c-section. If I had that video now you can bet your but my girls would have seen it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Just received a permission slip home yesterday for another group that wants to come into the school and ask the students sensitive questions regarding sex and drugs. I said no. 
These are outside groups coming into the school, making money off our students. The band teacher decided not to teach band yesterday, instead discussed the next day long survey.She told the twins that the new group coming in is with the CDC. Ha. 
I'm all for the sex talk at home. We've done that. I'm all for the morals and decency talks at home, too. The twins already had the periods talk and the how babies are made talks at school, too. These are very different.
We showed the NOVA video How babies are made to our kids. They still talk about that one.


----------

